# How to set jpeg file to desktop background (solved)



## dalpets (May 4, 2021)

Thanks.


----------



## jmos (May 4, 2021)

Depends on your environment. "xsetroot" is the basic tool to adjust the X "root window", but it cannot handle JPEG. You could use the package graphics/qiv: `qiv -x path/to/your/image.jpg`

But note that common desktop environments overlay the root window with a fullsize pseudo window (f.e. to make desktop icons possible), so you won't see anything of it on such environments.


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2021)

Most desktop environments have their own configuration panel to set the desktop's background.


----------



## tedbell (May 4, 2021)

Use feh


			feh – a fast and light image viewer


----------



## dalpets (May 4, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Most desktop environments have their own configuration panel to set the desktop's background.


Found it for Lumina environment. Now for Mate!
Have now also got Mate working
The ability to add jpeg images is possible for both from their respective desktop config panels. Turns out to be easy if you know your way around!


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2021)

dalpets said:


> Turns out to be easy if you know your way around!


Everything is easy once you know how to do it 

But yeah, there's no "general" way to configure a desktop environment, they all do things in their own way. So it sometimes takes a little searching to find the configuration panel you need in order to do what you want.


----------

